# Neuen 32 oder 34 Zoll Monitor zum "Alltags" Zocken



## NoobOpi (1. Januar 2021)

Nachdem ich mir im März diesen Jahres einen 27 Zoll HP xq Monitor zugelegt habe suche schon wieder einen neuen. Den 27 Zoller werde ich aufgrund von Homeoffice nur noch beruflich nutzen. Das möchte ich gleich als Anlass nehmen mir einen größeren Monitor zum daddeln zu kaufen.

Aktuelle Komponenten sind:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x4,2 GHz
AMD Radeon RX 580
MSI B450M Pro VHD Plus
16 GB Ram

Vorab die Beantwortung der Fragen:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
max. 500 EUR wollte ich ausgeben

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Da der aktuelle Monitor beruflich gebraucht wird ist kein alter Monitor vorhanden.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
AMD Radeon RX 580

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Werde etwas Office Abrieten machen und größtenteils daran zocken. Aktuell spiele ich Football Manager, Fortnite, Anno Kann nicht ausschließen in Zukunft mal COD oder so zu zocken.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Er sollte in jedem Fall Höhenverstellbar sein.

Ich hoffe das sind ausreichend Angaben, sonst sagt bitte Bescheid was ihr noch wissen müsst für eine Kaufempfehlung. Danke.

Edit: der neue sollte 32 oder 34 Zoll haben.


----------



## pietcux (1. Januar 2021)

Welche Auflösung hat der vorhandene Monitor?


----------



## NoobOpi (1. Januar 2021)

Der aktuelle Monitor hat 2560 x 1440
​


----------



## pietcux (2. Januar 2021)

Ich spiele und arbeite an einem Benq EX3203R mit der gleichen Auflösung. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ansonsten schau dir den Samsung Odyssey G7 an, der ist zwar teurer aber legt nochmal ne Schippe drauf bei den Schaltzeiten.


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Wäre schon gut zu wissen, ob du eher 32" oder 34" willst. Denn das eine gibts nur im 16:9 und das andere nur im 21:9 Format.

Nächster Punkt ist die Auflösung. 32" (16:9) ist ja ingesamt deutlich größer als dein 27er und würde dir bei 1440p eine deutlich geringere Pixeldichte bieten, was ich persönlich nicht empfehlen würde. Nächste Stufe wäre dann 4k Auflösung, was aber garantiert deine Grafikkarte an die Grenze bringt.

Bei 34" hast du dieselbe Bildhöhe wie bei deinem 27er, nur deutlich mehr Breite. Wenn du hier 1440p nimmst, kommst du auf die dieselbe Pixeldichte wie jetzt, brauchst aber trotzdem mehr Grafikkartenpower, weil die Auflösung in der Breite höher ist. Die Mehrbelastung an die Grafikkarte ist aber dennoch deutlich geringer als bei 32" 4k.


----------



## NoobOpi (2. Januar 2021)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Generell würde ich sagen je größer desto besser, hatte das wegen des Preislimits nicht genau eingeschränkt.

Mit den unterschiedlichen Formaten hatte ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt aus Unwissenheit darüber. Würde dann aber auch hier zu 34 Zoll tendieren da ich die jetzige Höhe als angenehm empfinde.

Ein Grafikkarten Update hatte ich ohnehin eingeplant als ich den Rechner gekauft habe. Hoffe das muss aber dann nicht sofort sein.

4K denke ich, ist bei meinen Anforderungen nicht notwendig. Oder sollte man hier schon in die Zukunft schauen und das in Betracht ziehen? Wobei ich dann sicher den Preisrahmen sprengen würde vermute ich mal.


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

4K kommt bei 34" quasi nicht in Frage, denn mit einer Auflösung von 5120x2160 quälst du jede Karte zu tode. Wenn du mit der jetzigen Pixeldichte zufrieden bist, dann nimm einen 34" mit 1440P (3440x1440). Hier mal mein Setup, 27" neben 34":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoobOpi (2. Januar 2021)

Muss ich bei meinen Ansprüchen auf die Hz Zahl achten? Welchen 34 Zöller könnte man nehmen?


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Die Hz Zahl wäre der nächste Punkt. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wieviel Hz er braucht. Ich hatte Jahrelang einen 34" mit 60hz und war damit sehr zufrieden. Irgendwann haben sich immer mehr Leute um mich herum neue Monitore mit höheren Hz Zahlen gekauft und wahnsinnig davon geschwärmt. Irgendwann hab ich dann meinen Monitor gegen einen 144Hz 34" getauscht und muss sagen, für mich persönlich ist der Unterschied verschwindend gering. Das gilt aber nur für mich, es gibt Leute die merken sofort ob sie vor 60 oder 75hz sitzen und für solche sind 120hz+ eine ganz andere Welt und es gibt Leute die merken so gut wie garkeinen Unterschied.


----------



## NoobOpi (2. Januar 2021)

Kann mir vielleicht wer ein Gerät empfehlen? Weil besonders gut oder günstig, oder auch für geeignet?


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Ich schlag mal den MSI vor: https://geizhals.de/msi-optix-mag341cq-9s6-3ma01h-002-a2069155.html
Hab den (technisch gesehen) großen Bruder und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ansonsten mal eine Liste von Monitoren mit folgenden Kriterien:
- 34"
- 1440p
- ab 100Hz
- VA Panel
- bis 500€
- Lieferbar






						Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Diagonale bis 34", Auflösung: 3440x1440 (UWQHD), Panel: VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 100Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Diagonale bis 34", Auflösung: 3440x1440 (UWQHD), Panel: VA, Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 100Hz




					geizhals.de


----------



## NoobOpi (2. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich spiele und arbeite an einem Benq EX3203R mit der gleichen Auflösung. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ansonsten schau dir den Samsung Odyssey G7 an, der ist zwar teurer aber legt nochmal ne Schippe drauf bei den Schaltzeiten.


Der Samsung sprengt dann doch die Finanzen, aber Danke!




robbe schrieb:


> Ich schlag mal den MSI vor: https://geizhals.de/msi-optix-mag341cq-9s6-3ma01h-002-a2069155.html
> Hab den (technisch gesehen) großen Bruder und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Ansonsten mal eine Liste von Monitoren mit folgenden Kriterien:
> - 34"
> ...


Vielen Dank, da werde ich mich dann mal durcharbeiten. Da ist ja schön viel Auswahl dabei. Eine Frage habe ich noch, sind die Reaktionszeiten immer noch wichtig? Vor Jahren hieß es mal nimm nix unter 5s. Oder ist das bei den heutigen Geräten egal?


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Gute Frage. Da achte ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr drauf. Als ich mit dem Thema Flachbildschirm angefangen hab, waren 16ms das Maß der Dinge. Ich glaube heute spielt das wirklich kaum noch ne Rolle.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2021)

Solange man nicht empfindlich auf VA Schlieren reagiert, sind die meisten "Gaming" Monitore ok.


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Man kann natürlich auch nach IPS Monitoren ausschau halten, ich bevorzuge aber VA.


----------



## NoobOpi (2. Januar 2021)

IPS ist dann aber auch in der Regel nen Schlag teurer denke ich mal. bisher habe ich bei meinen Monitoren noch keine Probleme mit Schlieren gehabt, bzw. nicht drauf reagiert.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch nach IPS Monitoren ausschau halten, ich bevorzuge aber VA.


Haben alle ihre Vor und Nachteile.
Muss man halt für sich selber entscheiden.


NoobOpi schrieb:


> IPS ist dann aber auch in der Regel nen Schlag teurer denke ich mal. bisher habe ich bei meinen Monitoren noch keine Probleme mit Schlieren gehabt, bzw. nicht drauf reagiert.


Welche Monitore hattest du denn schon?


----------



## The-Witcher (2. Januar 2021)

NoobOpi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, da werde ich mich dann mal durcharbeiten. Da ist ja schön viel Auswahl dabei. Eine Frage habe ich noch, sind die Reaktionszeiten immer noch wichtig? Vor Jahren hieß es mal nimm nix unter 5s. Oder ist das bei den heutigen Geräten egal?



GtG Angaben kannst vergessen. Das schliert immer noch wie Sau. Nimm lieber einen mit Unschärfereduktionsfunktion.









						Blur Busters TestUFO Motion Tests. Benchmark for monitors & displays.
					

Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests with ghosting test, 30fps vs 60fps vs 120hz vs 144hz vs 240hz, PWM test, motion blur test, judder test, benchmarks, and more.




					www.testufo.com
				



https://blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/

Funktioniert aber nicht mit GSync/Freesync gleichzeitig.






						Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Unschärfereduktionsfunktion: mit Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Unschärfereduktionsfunktion: mit




					geizhals.at
				




Hatte letztes Jahr wieder nen 60 Hz Röhrenmonitor ausprobiert. Danach hab ich keine LCD mehr anschauen können ohne diese Funktion.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2021)

Stimmt, flimmern dann beide.


----------



## NoobOpi (2. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Haben alle ihre Vor und Nachteile.
> Muss man halt für sich selber entscheiden.
> 
> Welche Monitore hattest du denn schon?


Aktuell den HP 27xq und davor einen Acer S240HLBID
​​


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2021)

Zwei TN, woher sollst du da auch Schlieren kennen.


----------



## NoobOpi (2. Januar 2021)

^^ OK, wie man sieht frag ich zu recht.  Sorry, hab da echt keine Ahnung von.


----------



## pietcux (2. Januar 2021)

Mein BenQ schliert ein weing, wenn man danach sucht. Die neuen Samsung Odyssey, sind die ersten VA Panels, die es mit TN aufnehmen können. Sagen bislang alle Tester. Aber sie sind noch sehr zeuer und haben eine wesentlich stärkere Krümmung als normal. Meiner hat 1800 mm Radius, Samsung 1000 mm. Ist nicjt jedermanns Sache.


----------



## RefleX-mrl (2. Januar 2021)

Hatte vor einem Monat dasselbe Problem und war echt scharf auf einen Widescreen.
Wenn du FPS Shooter darauf spielen willst, denk dran das nicht jedes Game den Widescreen unterstützt. Sei dir auch bewusst, dass andere Games den oberen und unteren Bildrand wegschneiden. YouTube wirst du auch nur mit schwarzen Balken an der rechten und linken Bildkante oder eben im beschnittenen Bild sehen. Zum arbeiten ist so ein Ding aber mehr als genial. Auch unterstützte Spiele mit bspw. Topdown-Ansicht sind der Knaller darauf. 
Man muss es eben für sich abwägen. Bei mir ist es am Ende der G7 Odyssey in 32“ geworden - trotz des Preises.


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Also ich kann mich, seit ich mir 2016 meinen ersten 21:9 Monitor geholt habe, an kein Game erinnern, was mit der Auflösung oder dem Seitenverhältnis nicht klargekommen ist. Das muss dann schon was sehr altes oder exotisches sein. Schwarze Balken hab ich Ingame auf alle Fälle noch nie gesehen, höchstens mal im Menü oder Scriptsequenzen. Youtube ja, aber stört mich nicht, da ich seltenst Vollbild schaue, sondern immer nur im kleinen Player.


----------



## NoobOpi (3. Januar 2021)

Wenn die gängigen Games normal im Vollbild Modus laufen ist das ja OK. Youtube kann ich verkraften wenn da kein Vollbild geht.


----------



## antonrumata (3. Januar 2021)

@NoobOpi ,
da du nach Empfehlungen gefragt hast. Ich habe den IIYAMA G-MASTERGB3461WQSU-B1 im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit (IPS). Der hat 2x HDMI, 2x DP, USB-Anschlüsse, 144 Hz und ist nicht gebogen! Ich habe mich wahnsinnig schnell an das große Bild gewöhnt. 21:9 sieht bei Spielen sehr gut aus. Schade nur, dass die XBOX S/X kein 1440p unterstützt, da muss ich mit den Balken links und rechts leben. Aber unter Windows macht das Arbeiten mit zwei Fenstern nebeneinander richtig Spaß.


----------



## NoobOpi (3. Januar 2021)

antonrumata schrieb:


> @NoobOpi ,
> da du nach Empfehlungen gefragt hast. Ich habe den IIYAMA G-MASTERGB3461WQSU-B1 im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit (IPS). Der hat 2x HDMI, 2x DP, USB-Anschlüsse, 144 Hz und ist nicht gebogen! Ich habe mich wahnsinnig schnell an das große Bild gewöhnt. 21:9 sieht bei Spielen sehr gut aus. Schade nur, dass die XBOX S/X kein 1440p unterstützt, da muss ich mit den Balken links und rechts leben. Aber unter Windows macht das Arbeiten mit zwei Fenstern nebeneinander richtig Spaß.


Danke, kommt auch mit in die Auswahl!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2021)

NoobOpi schrieb:


> Wenn die gängigen Games normal im Vollbild Modus laufen ist das ja OK. Youtube kann ich verkraften wenn da kein Vollbild geht.


Auch da geht Vollbild, nur halt mit schwarzen Rändern links und rechts.


----------



## NoobOpi (5. Januar 2021)

Allen hier vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen. nach Abwägung der Punkte Preis, Lieferzeit und Ansprüche an meinen neuen monitor, habe ich mich für den Xiaomi Mi Curved Monitor 34 Zoll entschieden. Immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass es in den Foren noch viel Hilfe und nette Leute gibt. Danke!
​


----------

